# Frecuencimetro para pc



## RmS (Jul 24, 2010)

Ante la desesperación del diseño de osciladores para VHF sin ningún  aparato de medición y manipulando las bobinas a mano hasta que sonara la  flauta, he decidido no perder mas tiempo haciendo ésto a mano y he  decidido montar el circuito que abajo se muestra. Se trata de un  circuito que divide la frecuencia de entrada entre 16^4. ¿Y porque  dividir por tanto?? Pues porque si la frecuencia de salida está por  debajo de los 40Khz, podemos usar la entrada del microfono para obtener  la frecuencia con el programa que se adjunta tambien, más abajo.
 Ahorrandonos por tanto un LCD o displays, asi como un pic o algo por  el estilo que procese la señal y obtenga la frecuencia. Asi, si tenemos a  la entrada una señal de 100Mhz, a la salida tenemos una frecuencia de  1525,87Hz ó 1,525Khz.
 El circuito consta de un amplificador operacional AD8051, cuyo ancho  de banda es 110Mhz. Si se quiere mayor ancho, se pueden usar el AD8054  para frecuencias hasta 150Mhz y el AD8042 para las menores de 170Mhz. El  amplificador lo que hace es amplificar la señal por encima de los 5V,  ya que los contadores que hacen de prescaler solo trabajan con señales a  partir de los 5V. La ganancia del amplificador depende de para que lo  vayais a usar, yo por ejemplo lo voy a usar con señales de 0.1V como  minimo y , por eso la ganancia es Av=1+R2/R1= 56, con lo que se se  obtendria a la salida del amplificador 5.6V.* Por lo que recomiendo que R2 sea un potenciometro de 500K*.  Luego viene el prescaler, compuesto por 5 contadores 74HC393, cuyo  ancho de banda es 120Mhz. Cada contador divide la frecuencia por 16,  excepto el 5, que hace que el 4º contador divida por 16 y no por 8. Como  la salida del prescaler es de 5V, he puesto un divisor de tensión que  hace que la salida pase de 5V a 0,5V. Y es que la mayoria de tarjetas de  sonido admiten un nivel de continua de 4, 5 o 6V (en la entrada line  in, la entrada mic solo admite milivoltios), pero yo prefiero no  jugarmela y que la entrada sea como maximo de 0,5V (by if the flys),  tambien algun paranoico puede ponerle un fusible o algo asi. Pero con el  divisor de tension es mas que suficiente, ya que 0,5V no afecta ni a la  entrada MIC. Pues con todo esto, cuando obtengamos con el programa  counter.exe la frecuencia de salida, sólo tendremos que multiplicarla  por 16^4 y tendremos la de entrada. Lo mismo pasa con la tensión si lo  usamos también como osciloscopio. Hay que deshacer los calculos. Pero si  por tomarnos las molestias de hacer unos minicalculos nos podemos  ahorrar los 300€ (tirando por lo bajo) que cuesta un osciloscopio,  ¡¡pues bienvenidos sean!! Se puede poner tambien un conmutador entre el  divisor de tensión, la entrada y el prescaler, por si se quiere usar  para frecuencias bajas donde no se necesita prescaler, yo no lo he  puesto porque no lo quiero para frecuencias bajas, pero no cuesta nada  ponerlo. Adjunto el circuito en proteus, por si alguien quiere hacerle  algun cambio o añadirle algo, o si quiere hacerse la PCB, también un  programa que es el que se usa como osciloscopio y otro para la  frecuencia. El circuito está probado en protoboard y funciona. Todos los  valores de las resistencias y condensadores son reales, es decir  valores standard. También he de aclarar que la salida es una onda  cuadrada, y que si a alguien le es un inconveniente, puede convertirla a  senoidal con filtros RC o con conversores digital/analogico. Son siempre bienvenidas las criticas  CONSTRUCTIVAS. Por eso lo comparto con vosotros, para que entre todos saquemos algo. Espero que os guste!!!


 frecuencimetro: 
osciloscopio: 
esquema en proteus:


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 24, 2010)

RMS muy bien por tu proyecto, ya lo probaste? 
Coméntanos tus experiencias y como funciona(en sentido practico, porque el teorico ya lo comentaste antes)
Apropósito, cuanto salen los 74HC393?

Un saludo!


----------



## g.corallo (Jul 24, 2010)

muy bueno el proyecto me hago la misma pregunta que mariano si ya lo probaste y como funciona


saludos.


----------



## andreiu (Jul 25, 2010)

hola.si alguien podria poner el esquema en otro formato se lo agradeceria ya que el programa que utiliza el amigo RMS no le tengo y tampoco se usarlo.gracias


----------



## RmS (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola!! Pues ya comente en el primer post que lo probe en el protoboard y funciona correctamente. Estoy a la espera de comprar una broca decente, para poder hacerlo en pcb. Pues aqui en españa, me salieron a 0.30€ cada 74hc393, y en total todo, por menos de 5€. Es bastante barato como para arriesgarse a probarlo. De todas formas, se pueden usar 4 o 3 contadores en vez de 5, ya que si quitas 1 la frecuencia seguiria estando por debajo de los 40Khz (yo lo puse por comodidad, ya que es mas facil estudiar 1kHz que 30kHz), y el ultimo, se puede sustituir por 2 biestables, pero al ser tan baratos, preferi poner un contador, en vez de 2 biestables. La entrada y la salida las puse con conectores jack stereo.andreiu, creo que tambien se puede abrir con el pspice. De todas formas te recomendaria que instalaras el proteus, es muy facil de usar y muy completo, ademas que te permite hacer PCB´s. Esta tarde cuando pueda pondre algunas fotos, para que veais como funciona. Si tienen alguna duda mas sobre su funcionamiento no duden en preguntar!
Un saludo!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 25, 2010)

Muchas gracias por el aporte.

Saludos.


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 25, 2010)

RmS dijo:


> Luego viene el prescaler, compuesto por 5 contadores 74HC393, cuyo ancho de banda es 120Mhz. Cada contador divide la frecuencia por 16, excepto el 5, que hace que el 4º contador divida por 16 y no por 8.


No entendi bien eso. Al final del prescaler, en cuanto queda dividida la señal. Osea, si tengo una señal de 115MHz cuanto queda dividida?Y otra cosa, el preescaler es correcto cn respecto a la frecuencia? es exacto o aproximadamente exacto? porque yo lo necesitaria solo el prescaler para RF ya que el osciloscopio para PC ya lo tengo, que me admite mas o menos hasta 15KHz.Un saludo


----------



## RmS (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola! La frecuencia de salida es: frecuencia_entrada / 16^4. Por lo que si tienes 115Mhz, la salida será 115000000Hz/16^4=1754,76Hz que vienen a ser 1,754KHz. La frecuencia que se obtiene con el prescaler es exacta, ya que la propia frecuencia es la que se usa como reloj. Cada contador cuenta hasta 16, y cuando pasa de 16 a 0, el siguiente se incrementa en 1. Por lo que se puede ver, la reduccion por 16 es exacta. De todas formas el prescaler es todo menos el divisor de tension que hay a la salida, ya que se necesitan tensiones de por lo menos 5 voltios para que funcionen los contadores. Si teneis mas dudas estare encantado de contestar! Un saludo!!


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 25, 2010)

RmS dijo:


> Hola! La frecuencia de salida es: frecuencia_entrada / 16^4. Por lo que si tienes 115Mhz, la salida será 115000000Hz/16^4=1754,76Hz que vienen a ser 1,754KHz. La frecuencia que se obtiene con el prescaler es exacta, ya que la propia frecuencia es la que se usa como reloj. Cada contador cuenta hasta 16, y cuando pasa de 16 a 0, el siguiente se incrementa en 1. Por lo que se puede ver, la reduccion por 16 es exacta. De todas formas el prescaler es todo menos el divisor de tension que hay a la salida, ya que se necesitan tensiones de por lo menos 5 voltios para que funcionen los contadores. Si teneis mas dudas estare encantado de contestar! Un saludo!!


 
Gracias por responder, ya entendi como es el tema, simplemente, a la señal que obtrengo en la compu, la divido por 4 y la multiplico por 16 y obtengo la frecuencia de la señal introducida. Estoy en lo cierto?no?

Y otro temita simple. Admite el preescaler las ondas senoidales?

Un saludo!


----------



## RmS (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola! Para calcular la frecuencia de entrada, tienes que multiplicar la que entra en el pc por 16^4. Es decir, si el ordenador te dice que la frecuencia es 1,7KHz, lo multiplicas por 16^4 (16*16*16*16) y tendrias a la entrada del prescaler un frecuencia de 1700Hz*16^4=111410000Hz=111,41MHz:




> Y otro temita simple. Admite el preescaler las ondas senoidales?



Claro, siempre y cuando la señal sea como minimo de 5V.


Un saludo!!


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 25, 2010)

ahh perfecto! gracias por responder y esperamos tanto fotos como un videito.

Mis felicitaciones.

Mariano22


----------



## joakiy (Jul 26, 2010)

¡Gran idea!

Cinco estrellas


----------



## RmS (Jul 26, 2010)

He comprobado que habia un error en el esquema que adjunte. El 5º contador estaba unido al 4º por la pata Q0, cuando deberia ir a la pata Q3. Os adjunto el esquema corregido, ya que no me deja editar el primer post. Perdonad el error. Un saludo!


----------



## nestor1986 (Jul 26, 2010)

SALUDOS, EXCELENTE PROYECTO.
Tenia en mente hacer algo asi para poder utilizarlo en VHF con el osciloscopio para PC, que admite como hasta 22Khz mas o menos. Excelente aporte. Aahh me baje el esquema en proteus, pero no puedo abrirlo yo utilizo PROTEUS 7.20, creo que tendre que hacerlo yo mismo segun tu diseño, jaja.


----------



## RmS (Jul 26, 2010)

Hola! No habia caido en que yo uso el 7.4 y no es compatible con versiones anteriores.
Os dejo el mismo para la version 7.0 en adelante

Un saludo!


----------



## Dano (Jul 26, 2010)

Lindo proyecto felicitaciones, siempre me quise hacer un frecuencímetro que funcione con la PC, sería interesante hacer que la división fuera en un múltiplo de 10, por ejemplo 10k o 100k en vez de 65536, simplemente por el hecho de la conversión de frecuencia, cuando veas 11kHz en el frecuencimietro seran 110Mhz y así sucesivamente.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 26, 2010)

iva a decir justo eso. Ya que de esta manera seria mas facil de trabajar haciendo una conversion de la medicion de forma rapida y no tener que disponer de una calculadora.

Un saludo!


----------



## RmS (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola! En un principio iba a ser asi, y de hecho podeis hacerlo asi, ya que funcionaria igual. El motivo es que cuando fui a la tienda de electronica, no tenian contadores decimales que trabajasen a esta frecuencia. De todas formas, subo también la version decimal (que es la primera que hice), por si alguno de vosotros puede conseguir los contadores decimales de VHF. Los contadores son 74HC4017, con un ancho de banda de 83Mhz (no los he encontrado con mayor ancho de banda). Aunque tambien se puede hacer con los contadores binarios 74HC393 añadiendoles puertas AND, pero es complicar las cosas. En el esquema que adjunto, 80Mhz seria mostrado como 8Khz.
Un saludo!


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 27, 2010)

RMS que son los simples 4017? que raro sino que no los puedas conseguir.
Te pido por fabor que subas tus esquemas en una imagen ya que muy pocos, incluyendome, no tenemos Proteus. Ademas si lo pones con imagenes, otros usuarios van a poder ver mejor tu proyecto y realizarlo.

Un saludo!


----------



## Dano (Jul 27, 2010)

mariano22 dijo:


> RMS que son los simples 4017? que raro sino que no los puedas conseguir.
> Te pido por fabor que subas tus esquemas en una imagen ya que muy pocos, incluyendome, no tenemos Proteus. Ademas si lo pones con imagenes, otros usuarios van a poder ver mejor tu proyecto y realizarlo.
> 
> Un saludo!




El 4017 si mal no recuerdo no llega a VHF ni a tiros, por eso se utilizan las lineas 74xxxxxx y 73xxxxxx .

Saludos

PD: Odio la electrónica digital


----------



## Cacho (Jul 27, 2010)

dano dijo:


> pd: Odio la electrónica digital


+1 

Saludos y 15 caracteres.


----------



## RmS (Jul 28, 2010)

> Te pido por fabor que subas tus esquemas en una imagen ya que muy pocos,  incluyendome, no tenemos Proteus. Ademas si lo pones con imagenes,  otros usuarios van a poder ver mejor tu proyecto y realizarlo.



Hecho! Saludos!


----------



## andreiu (Jul 28, 2010)

hola.si podrias poner una imagen un poco mas grande ya que en esta no se aprecia los valores de los componentos.un saludo


----------



## mariano22 (Jul 29, 2010)

RMS gracias por el esquema! en cuanto tenga un tiempo lo voy a hacer. Pero sin el atenuador, ya que despues la señal la meto en un osciloscopio que tiene un atenuador.

Un saludo!


----------



## RmS (Jul 29, 2010)

> RMS gracias por el esquema! en cuanto tenga un tiempo lo voy a hacer.  Pero sin el atenuador, ya que despues la señal la meto en un  osciloscopio que tiene un atenuador.
> 
> Un saludo!


Ok!  Ya nos contarás. Si tienes alguna duda, ya sabes!! 



> hola.si podrias poner una imagen un poco mas grande ya que en esta no se aprecia los valores de los componentos.un saludo


Ahi van! Recuerda que lo mejor es poner un pot de 500k en la R2 del amplificador como digo en el primer post, para poder ajustar la ganancia y asi poder trabajar con diferentes voltajes de entrada. 

Saludos!!!


----------



## gca (Jul 29, 2010)

Que tension de entrada maxima tolera?

Saludos


----------



## RmS (Jul 30, 2010)

> Que tension de entrada maxima tolera?


 Pues la que tu quieras. Solo hay que tener en cuenta que la señal de salida del amplificador sea poco mas de 5V. Para conseguir esto, hay que jugar con R1 y R2:

Vi--> tension entrada
Av--> ganancia de tension


Si Vi<5V --> Av>1 --> R2>R1
Si Vi=5V-->Av=1 -->R2=R1
Si Vi>5-->Av<1 -->R1>R2

siendo la relacion Av=1+(R2/R1) ya que no es inversor.


----------



## josejackson (Ago 3, 2010)

Buen proyecto RmS, a ver que me cuentas en septiembre cuando nos veamos en ITI eh


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 27, 2010)

el 74hc4017 hasta cuanto se supone que va? en la hoja de datos dice 67mhz el hct y 77 el hc.


----------

